# How to add a line out to a tube amp



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a low-watt tube amp to which I'd like to add a line out off the preamp so I can run it to a mixer.

The amp is a 1-watt affair, with two 12ax7s in the preamp and a 6N1P in the power section. Given that the 6N1P is known as a super clean tube, I'm guessing that pretty much all of the distortion and sound characteristics of the amp are coming from the preamp. My experience playing it seems to support that theory, given that the gain control determines the sound quality, while the volume really only determines quantity.

I have another small tube amp which has a line out off the preamp section. If I turn the master to zero, I get no sound to the cab, but the line level stays the same. I'd like to add a similar set up to the other amp Can anybody advise me as to where to connect the wires for the jack?

As you can tell, my knowledge of the workings of tube amps is fairly limited. I'm a fair hand with a soldering iron and a drill though, so I have no worries about being able to do the job if somebody can point me in the right direction as to where to attach things. I don't have a schematic, but can supply a gut shot if needed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm going to say that I can guess, but I don't know exactly how to wire such a circuit in. 

One possible option is if you have an effects loop on the amp perhaps you could try just running out to a DI box and then to the board? The trouble is the overdriven signal could be a combination of the preamp and powerstage depending on the amp. 

The best option that I see is to find an effect pedal you like such as a ToneBone or OCD and run that into a DI and then your amp, this gives you the sound you want going to the board, and back the amp off to just be a monitor for you (p.s. POD's are sometimes handy for this kind of setup).

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I found this: Firezog

You can google: *firezog line out * for more links.

Hope this help,


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm going to do a little more research before I get the drill and soldering iron out (or possibly decide against it), but I think now I'm at least pointed in the right direction.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

jcayer said:


> I found this: Firezog
> 
> You can google: *firezog line out * for more links.
> 
> Hope this help,



yep, thats pretty much it 

the Legendary herzog is a "tweed champ" with that circuit tacked on the end 

(*the herzog has a conjunctive filter and no feedback loop, so its not exactly a champ ) 

p


----------

